# Goodbye sweet boy. It's not fair.



## Sigrilla (Sep 10, 2013)

I had to say goodbye to my baby this morning and it's absolutely unbearable. I just need to say some things. 

I remember the day I first met you, you came running up to me and when I sat down on the ground, you laid down in my lap, right on your back so I could give you belly rubs. You didn't want to leave your brothers and your mother but I promised you that this would all be a distant memory someday and that I would make sure you would have a fun and beautiful life. That was the commitment I made to you in my heart and I always tried to live by that. 

I remember the day I gave my heart to you completely. You were messy and stinky and I gave you your first bath. You wailed like you thought you were dying but when it was finally over I wrapped you in a towel and held you in my arms as I laid back in the recliner. You quickly fell asleep and I sat there for ages, just watching your cute little teeth and nose as you slept. The way your eyebrow twitched, the occasional deep sigh. 

You got big so quickly and I started taking you out for longer and longer walks. We traveled and explored and played. We ran, we swam, napped under the trees. You got to meet so many interesting creatures, big and small, and got to smell so many strange and curious poops along the road. You always had fresh tennis balls, and more toys than you cared for. I may not have had money for some of the things I needed, but I made sure you always had the best food I could find for you. You got to enjoy frequent special meals, salmon, chicken, steak, to name a few.

You had no idea how you would just make my day when you would stick your tongue out at me. Or take out all the toys one by one from your toy bucket. I loved our little games, like hide-the-toy and come-find-me. 

You knew love and affection, every single day. I just wish there had been more of those days for you to enjoy. I knew something was weird with the way you walked after a few years. I wanted so badly to be able to manage it with you, to prevent further damage, to help you recover and enjoy a long and happy life. Eventually I could no longer deny that you were struggling beyond what any young dog ever should. I wish this didn't have to happen, I wish you could have been all better and I could take you to more places, make more memories, meet new people and animals. You were only 4 years old. I'm so sorry sweet boy. I'm sorry there wasn't more I could have done. I'm sorry you became trapped in a broken body, wanting to do more, wanting to run and play like the other dogs, crying because it hurt too much. It wasn't your fault. I wish your breeder had been more responsible. I wish I had been more careful when selecting a dog. I just wish so many things had been different. But knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have chosen any other dog. You were weird and quirky, adorable and fierce. You lugged around entire tree branches, but you were afraid of a plastic bag scooting across the floor. 

Now, you're not here to growl when the car doors slam shut outside, or bark when the front door opens. You're not here to howl that beautiful song when the doorbell rings, or when I go in and out to get the groceries. You're not here to beg for an egg when I crack them on the side of the sink. You're not here to hover when there's a chicken in the oven. Your absence is always and everywhere and I have no idea how to go ten steps without breaking down. 

I have never known a pain this deep and true. I will miss you everyday. 

However, I am glad to not have to hear you cry in the night because it still hurts despite all of the pain meds you're on. The pit in my stomach is gone from knowing that you weren't enjoying a full life. I know you couldn't help it when you peed and accidentally poo'ed on your bed, but I know you were scared I would find out. I tried to let you know that it was okay. I am glad it didn't get to the point where you would be doing this everyday. Having you put down was the responsible and right thing to do. I can rest easy knowing that I put your needs before my own. When I look past the grief and sadness, I know that there is no regret and no shame. I did right by you, and you were well respected in the end. In your own comfy bed, outside in the sunshine, with the fresh air, surrounded by your family and your favorite toys. Exactly the way I wanted it to be. 

Goodbye sweet boy. Thank you for making my life sweeter and fuller with your love, your loyalty, and your big goofy self.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. The hardest part is letting them go x


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My heart hurts for you, but I do believe that one day we will be reunited with all those we have loved. Until then, cherish your memories. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. I lost a young dog too. And you're right. It _isn't_ fair.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He had a love filled, full life and was given the greatest gift of love....I am so sorry for your loss and your pain.....they are never with us long enough....but to lose one at such a young age is horrendously unfair

<<<<<<hugs>>>>>>>



Lee


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Your memento is so touching and full of love. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The kids (Jul 15, 2017)

No not fair at all. But the love is truly a gift. I know the pain too well. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful dog. What a wonderful bond. Sending big big hugs.


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Your tribute to him is heartwarming and full of all the love and companionship you both shared. Take care and let the wonderful memories help fill your broken heart.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What you wrote was beautiful I could not finish it- brings me to tears. It is an unbearable part of the journey -you truly enjoyed life together. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

You write a tribute like I do, it's very cathartic. But only 4 years, that's too sad. You've really
gotten to know your dog by then, the attributes are in full swing. I'm so sorry, I do feel your
pain of loss. 
I lost my Heart Dog on Sept 6 and I'm still hurting after 8 weeks. I do feel it's
getting better, I can actually think of her without crying. But when the smoke alarm goes off,
I miss her barking to alert us. We used to set it off purposely to get her to bark and keep barking
til we turned it off, then she would get her treat.
Your memories will comfort you eventually, you did everything you could and I'm glad
he had a great send off. RIP in peace sweet friend.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

sigh. well written. our beloved dogs never live long enough.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The pain we bear at losing a beloved pet is the price we pay for having such a wonderful companion. If it didn't hurt so bad, than it simply wasn't all that good. There isn't any way around it. 

GSDs, maybe all dogs, but GSDs are especially good at it, they enlarge our heart, they teach us about unconditional love, and they make us grow. Losing them pierces or breaks our heart, and that is what it feels like in the beginning. But it heals. It does, and it becomes even stronger because of that special critter that gave us so much. We, who have loved and lost pets, have been enriched by their lives and the experiences we shared, and their loss builds our character in other ways. 

I'm sorry for your loss. Your pup was very loved, he had a good life with you.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Heartbreaking. What a beautiful tribute to a great dog. I am so sorry for your loss. Heal well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

Well said and a befitting tribute to your best friend. RIP buddy. Say hi to my boy please?


----------

